
Rebranding the Koch Brothers - DLay
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/25/new-koch
======
hirundo
Some of their long held (i.e. not recently invented for PR) positions:

    
    
      * decriminalize drugs
      * legalize gay marriage
      * repeal the Patriot Act
      * end the police state
      * cut defense spending
    

In other words, frequently to the left of the Democratic Party. If you want to
hate these guys, hate them for being libertarian, not conservative.

